
Moving away from “as fast as possible” in networking code - ingve
https://jvns.ca/blog/2018/07/12/netdev-day-2--moving-away-from--as-fast-as-possible/
======
rurban
Nice. But one nitpick:

> As we all know, computers today aren’t really faster than computers 5 years
> ago (we ran into some problems with the speed of light)

Nope, speed of light would be really nice. It's the frequency of light which
causes our current CPU limits.

